#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Ανάρτηση τοπογραφικού στη βάση του κτηματολογίου για απόδοση ΚΗΔ

## ggirvas

Συνάδελφοι καλημέρα. 
   	Υποβάλλω στην πλατφόρμα του Κτηματολογίου τοπογραφικό διάγραμμα για  απόκτηση ΚΗΔ και σύνταξη συμβολαίου και το μήνυμα που λαμβάνω είναι: 

DXF / ZIP: Σφάλμα στην ψηφιακή υπογραφή - Το hash του υπογεγραμμένου pdf δεν αντιστοιχεί με αυτό του dxf


   	Έχω δοκιμάσει από διαφορετικούς υπολογιστές και διαφορετικούς browsers χωρίς επιτυχία. 
   	Στο παρελθόν έχω υποβάλλει διαγράμματα χωρίς πρόβλημα. Γνωρίζετε τι μπορεί να φταίει?

----------

